# Level 6 Barrier Dry Suit opinions?



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone have opinions on how the Level 6 dry suit compares to Kokatat, IR or NRS???

I know it is fairly new but figured there might be a few of them out there by now...

Thanks, Drew


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey, 

I've never used one of their drysuits, but I did buy one of there $350 drytops and it leaked like a sieve. Who knows, maybe their drysuits work better, but I personally don't plan on purchasing anything from that brand ever again.


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

I have never used that drysuit. I have only seen reviews as I was looling in to it because of a 20% discount at REI. There are some complaints about leaking at the feet. The junction between a corduroy padding and the rest of the feet apperently can leak. You could always use aquaseal or something else to seal this but that is kind of a pain. If you are a size medium there is one shop that has the kokatat tropos drysuit for 30% off. I just ordered and I think the name was kayak pro shop.


----------



## slarsson (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi All, I just wanted to chime in here to help the situation.

xkayaker13 - I am really sorry that you had a bad experience with one of our tops. Please contact me directly and I will make sure you are taken care of properly. We very rarely have issues with our gear but when something does go wrong I want to ensure the problem is fixed.

cold_urticaria - we had a small percentage of our first run of Barriers with leaky feet. The issue was the seam tape was a little too wide to properly wrap around the corners of the multi-paneled sock. We tried to make the most comfortable sock on the market by really contouring it to your foot. However this required more panels and more seam tape. We solved the issue with a new type of seam tape that has a higher concentration of adhesive.
There was also a misconception on the use of the cordura panel. We beefed up the sole for the odd incedent when someone stepped on the ground without protective footwear on. The cordura sole is not intended to be a replacement for regular footwear. I have witnessed many people running around the river banks wearing our drysuit thinking the cordura sole is going to protect the suit from rocks etc. 
I hope that helps, and look forward to any suggestions on making our gear the best on the market.
Thanks
Stig Larsson
Level Six Inc.


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've had a level six duke dry top for two seasons now. I've been nothing but pleased with it. It's lightweight for those warm days and easy to layer for the cold ones. I used to have a kokatat helix dry top and the latex gasket were splitting after one season. I have yet to see any sign of wear on my level six gaskets. I give level six two thumbs up!


----------



## bfelse (Feb 4, 2005)

*Level 6 Barrier Dry Suit*

I have had my barrier dry suit for 2 seasons now and it is bomb proof. Dry and toasty warm. Really comfortable to hike, portage, and paddle in. I would for sure put it to the test with IR, and Kokatat's.


----------



## Mikkel (Mar 13, 2009)

I've only had my L6 drysuit for the past two weeks but I already have ten days in it and have been bone dry. I like the zipper placement across the back better than the Kokatat across the chest. The Kokatat one bugged me a bit beneath my life jacket but I don't notice the L6 zipper. With the bungee pulltab it is the same difficulty for getting a Kokotat and L6 drysuit on. IF you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## JonHyland (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can put down the cash for a Kokatat GMER you cant really find a more bombproof drysuit on the market. The customer service is top notch also. Made in America.


----------

